# Clic trackpad bloqué



## Toinikdu (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis un petit nouveau. J'ai un problème mécanique avec le clic du trackpad de mon MBA, qui est bloqué. J'essaie de vous décrire au mieux le soucis.
Le clic ne remonte plus après la pression. Il reste bloqué du côté gauche ou droit. Paradoxalement, cela n'a pas pour action de faire toujours "entrée". 
Mais bon, je n'aime pas cela. J'ai donné un coup d'aspirateur sur la touche en pensant qu'il y aurait pu y avoir une poussière: rien.
J'ai démonté le "dos" du MBA: j'ai compris que ce n'était pas de mon niveau
Avez-vous une solution?
Sinon, combien pensez-vous qu' un réparateur me prendrait pour cette opération?
Merci de ma répondre


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (4 Avril 2012)

Toinikdu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je suis un petit nouveau. J'ai un problème mécanique avec le clic du trackpad de mon MBA, qui est bloqué. J'essaie de vous décrire au mieux le soucis.
> Le clic ne remonte plus après la pression. Il reste bloqué du côté gauche ou droit. Paradoxalement, cela n'a pas pour action de faire toujours "entrée".
> ...



Pour accéder aux claviers et aux trackpad sur Macbook Air, sans vouloir dire de bêtises, il faut soulever le capot ET la batterie (comme les Pro d'ailleurs). Donc là tu fais sauter toute trace d'assurance. 

Direction chez Apple


----------



## esimport (5 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

cela ne devrait pas être trop difficile en fonctions des modèles: 
1. démonter arrière
2. démonter batterie
3. démonter trackpad, et vérifier le bouton. Il y a en général une vis qui sert de réglage. Elle est peut-être trop vissée

si l'interrupteur du trackpad est défectueux, alors il faut changer le trackpad en entier (le trackpad coûte en général environ 80-100&#8364; en fonction des modèles)


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (5 Avril 2012)

esimport a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> cela ne devrait pas être trop difficile en fonctions des modèles:
> 1. démonter arrière
> ...



A voir s'il a les compétences, s'il se sent de le faire, et s'il ne tient pas à sa prise en charge assurance


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2012)

Dans ce cas aucune hésitation, sinon il vaut mieux faire un devis avec un pro, le MBA est difficile à réparer et si c'est le seul problème tu risques de causer beaucoup plus de dommage en tentant de remédier par toi même à ce problème


----------



## esimport (5 Avril 2012)

toinikdu, si tu veux que je t'établisse un devis, fais-moi signe en MP


----------



## mamzel-dine (15 Novembre 2012)

J'ai eu exactement le même soucis, le clique bloquer, aucun son sauf sur une partie du trackpad (droite) mais avant de me résoudre à démonter tout ça (je ne suis pas experte et suis capable de faire pire) j'ai mis mon mac à la verticale et j'ai taper sur le trackpad un peu et sur les côtés pour faire tomber d'éventuelles poussières et ça a très bien fonctionné !


----------



## esimport (16 Novembre 2012)

alors si tapoter le trackpad fonctionne, je rends les armes !


----------



## thieraliege (16 Juin 2014)

mamzel-dine a dit:


> J'ai eu exactement le même soucis, le clique bloquer, aucun son sauf sur une partie du trackpad (droite) mais avant de me résoudre à démonter tout ça (je ne suis pas experte et suis capable de faire pire) j'ai mis mon mac à la verticale et j'ai taper sur le trackpad un peu et sur les côtés pour faire tomber d'éventuelles poussières et ça a très bien fonctionné !



*AAAH voilà enfin une réponse claire, précise et PRATIQUE !!!!* 

J'ai donc retourné mon MACBOOK Pro dont le trakpad était également bloqué, je lui ai claqué une série de coups de poings* rageurs........* et cela marche !


Oui, l'appareil a résisté, mais il a très bien compris quez je n'étais pas content : il ne recommencera plus à se bloque, semble-t-il !

Merci de cette exemple à suivre !:modo:


----------



## Hugo3831 (8 Janvier 2016)

Merci !
Ça fonctionne super bien


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2016)

thieraliege a dit:


> J'ai donc retourné mon MACBOOK Pro dont le trakpad était également bloqué, je lui ai claqué une série de coups de poings* rageurs........* et cela marche !


Ben voyons. 

Il aurait été plus simple d'ouvrir ton Mac et d'utiliser une bombe d'air sec pour chasser les poussières ou miettes de pain sans violenter ton Mac.


----------

